# Help decorating



## Martinez (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this and hope someone can help me. I just purchased a ranch style home and with the size this home is I am lost into ideas of what decor to put in it. Could ya"ll give me some ideas? Not sure how to add more than 1 picture but here is the kitchen.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice large space.

What kind of budget do you have!

The first thing I'd do is get rid of the soffit wallpaper. Then the ceiling lights look outdated. And I'd want to get rid of the turquiose paint on lower cabinets!

If it was me I'd put an island in the kitchen.

In the area where I live the houses, like mine, are 20-30 yrs old and none have a great kitchen. Mine had that wood board, between cabinets, over the sink. I removed mine easily.

Good luck.


----------



## Martinez (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you startingover, my budget is around 10-15k for the whole house. Your idea's are pretty good, I'm going to look into that. What color do you think I should paint the cabinets as my floor is brick?


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

I will advise you to change lower cabinet color and replace wallpaper to give a new look. All other things are OK.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful big space. I agree with Starting over, start by removing
the wall paper and painting the whole kitchen ... no more wall paper.

Remove the box lighting on the ceiling. 

Can you take more pics? a close-up of the floor would be good as well.
Need to see the brick before advising on painted cabs and wall colors. 

Are you handy and plan on doing a lot of the work yourself?


----------



## emmyshaw (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice kitchen! Well, as for the cabinets, I usually prefer cream or dark-colored stain/ paint on it depending on the color of the floor. You mentioned that you're having brick floors, if it's light-colored, go for dark stain/ paint on cabinet, if the floor is dark-colored, then go for light-colored stain. Same theory applies when you're staining your floors/ stairs.


----------



## infinitiwindow (Oct 27, 2014)

I would ditch the ceiling lights you've got there and maybe go with canned task lighting. Get rid of the wallpaper and paint it. Upper cabinets are nice...too bad lower cabinets got painted. Can you strip them? Last I'd add a nice window treatment. Hope this helps.

Brad


----------



## masonbrown28 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeah... a couple of recessed lights in the kitchen & attractive pendant lamp (on Zopalo.com) focusing on the dinning table would create a nice effect & environment. Just make sure to use light & bright colors for your kitchen walls.


----------



## kimmyy (Dec 21, 2014)

I'd paint those cabinets white!


----------

